
An Interesting SETI Candidate in Hercules - okket
http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=36248
======
okket
We should not get our hope too high. It is 6.3 billion light years away, the
signal generated even before our solar system existed. See also "Possible
Signs of Extraterrestrial Intelligence?" [1] from February discussing the then
hot Tabetha's Star / alien megastructure.

[1] [http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-blogs/cosmic-
relief...](http://www.skyandtelescope.com/astronomy-blogs/cosmic-relief-david-
grinspoon/could-it-be-possible-signs-of-e-t-intelligence/)

------
brianmcconnell
Looks like it could be similar to the Wow signal, a brief strong transient
that was never re-observed. Hopefully this time, the Allen Telescope Array can
keep an eye on it long term.

An issue in SETI is the duty cycle problem. If a transmitter is cycling
between targets (an isotropic beacon would require insane amounts of power),
the receiver needs to be looking at the transmitter at the right time.

